
Ask HN: Fix Quota curl -s ip.appspot.com? - nothrows
It&#x27;s one of the most useful server commands when I&#x27;m checking DNS propagation and stuff. It was the best and fastest IP checker out there. I had thought it was google backed.
======
1_player
There's also whatismyip.akamai.com

    
    
        $ curl -s whatismyip.akamai.com
        82.28.126.0

